
Can you try out my app for android? Its a game and I'd apprieciate some feedback - SilverSurfer
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fanis.flamourtzoglou&hl=en
======
Amir6
Hey, its a nice simple flappy bird style game. First thing that comes to mind
playing with it is the up and down bottoms should be reversed in my view. I
feel like most people like to use their right hand to go up and left to go
down. I hope this was helpful:)

